# Hen pacing



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My 1 yr old hen I hatched last spring is pacing back and forth in the coop in the corner. I took her out and put her in the run with the others and she ran back in the coop and is back in the corner again pacing back and forth. They were locked up yesterday due to the blizzard and let out at 530 when it stopped. I can't see any injuries, her eyes are clear, crop is good, nothing I can see. Would she go nuts being locked up for a day?Bill checked on them for me every hour yesterday during the storm,he said everyone was calm and hanging out in the coop. 

I got a video of it I'm downloading it to YouTube so I can post it here


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol she had to lay an egg. She is back to normal now


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You silly! I have one that will sit all day to lay an egg. Some are just weird.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It was weird she never did that before. I just went out and found 2 eggs on the ground from 2 other hens, I guess they forget where to lay when a blizzard hits lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've seen them pace and squawk (loudly sometimes) prior to laying an egg.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I hate when they display odd behaviors.I automatically think something's wrong and start worrying.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's what I did too, didn't realize she had to lay an egg, no one was in any of the nest boxes. I guess the blizzard messed a few up as I found eggs on the ground out in the run too


----------

